# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Nuk ju duket pak quditshem ??

## вlαck'swαn

*Kam patur rreth 1500 postime,kam 700.Te kishte me pak mire,por ku jane gjithe keta.Nese meritoj perjashtimin,me perjashtoni por cka eshte kjo ???

Kam verejtur dhe nje dukuri tjeter,postimet e nje personi me pas behen te dikujt tjeter.Nuk eshte se postimet e mija jane nderruar por e kam verejtur kete duke qene e sigurt.

Ku eshte anetari PULS ?Pse postimet e tija tani jane ne emrin e anetarit Land ? Nuk eshte se me pengon mua nje fakt i tille por eshte shume i quditshem.Mendoj se kualiteti i forumit secilen here e me shume po bie dhe anetaret do fillojne te largohen..:S*

----------


## strange

Te besh 1500 postime brenda 2 muajve e marre me mend se pse te janë fshire!  :buzeqeshje: 

Totali Postimeve: 762 (10.16 postime në ditë) 

Totali Postimeve: 1500 (20  postime në ditë) 1500 / 76 dite qe nga regjistrimi ... 
hiqi 8 ore gjumë ne dite mbesin 16 ore 
hiqi dhe 8 ore pune mbesin 8 ore dhe 
1 ore rruge hiqi nga kjo i bie 7 ore 
po i heki edhe 1 ore me shoqëri apo duke shikuar televizion 6 ore

Kjo i bie qe 20 postime ne 6 ore ose 3,3 postime ne ore 

Bërllok i madhe!

----------


## gloreta

Mi ne lodhemi duke postuar ata lodhen duke fshire keshtu funksionon forumi  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Milkway

> Te besh 1500 postime brenda 2 muajve e marre me mend se pse te janë fshire! 
> 
> Totali Postimeve: 762 (10.16 postime në ditë) 
> 
> Totali Postimeve: 1500 (20  postime në ditë) 1500 / 76 dite qe nga regjistrimi ... 
> hiqi 8 ore gjumë ne dite mbesin 16 ore 
> hiqi dhe 8 ore pune mbesin 8 ore dhe 
> 1 ore rruge hiqi nga kjo i bie 7 ore 
> po i heki edhe 1 ore me shoqëri apo duke shikuar televizion 6 ore
> ...


 :pa dhembe:  

O katunar bre ....kur paske msu me bo llogari ti  :ngerdheshje:  

Kjo goca u lodh tu shkru , e nuk eshte fer me ja fshi postimet  :perqeshje:  

Se edhe ty do her tkan myt kejt hahahaha

----------


## toni007

вlαck'swαn

ske pse merzitesh se kjo gje ndothe per here cdo 2-3 muaj

edhe un u merzita ne fillim kur nuk kuptoja pse mi kishin fshire 150 postime

por me pas me sqaruan qe pastrojne temat nga chit-chat..

dhe nuk kan asgje te drejperdrejte me anetarin..

----------


## strange

> O katunar bre ....kur paske msu me bo llogari ti : 
> 
> Kjo goca u lodh tu shkru , e nuk eshte fer me ja fshi postimet  
> 
> Se edhe ty do her tkan myt kejt hahahaha


Po mi kane fshi edhe mi fshijnë apet, po mi fshijnë postimet si këto dyja tash qe s'është e drejt e imja te flasë! Ato qe kanë vlere s'mi fshijnë.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## gloreta

e dashur Jehone


Helena ariti ne 4000 
tani i mbeten vetem 1000 
dhe eh nuk ankohet hic

thote ska problem  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Milkway

> Po mi kane fshi edhe mi fshijnë apet, po mi fshijnë postimet si këto dyja tash qe s'është e drejt e imja te flasë! Ato qe kanë vlere s'mi fshijnë.


 :pa dhembe:  ik mor katunar se edhe ti je idhnu  :perqeshje:  

Nuk eshte e drejte mi fshi ....mu pom dhamin durt me shkru e ata mi fshi nt`hazer .

----------


## вlαck'swαn

> e dashur Jehone
> 
> 
> Helena ariti ne 4000 
> tani i mbeten vetem 1000 
> dhe eh nuk ankohet hic
> 
> thote ska problem


 :rrotullo syte: 
Ska problem atehere :P






Po ajo ceshtja tjeter e nderrimit te emrave apo si ta quaj..:A

----------


## strange

> ik mor katunar se edhe ti je idhnu  
> 
> Nuk eshte e drejte mi fshi ....mu pom dhamin durt me shkru e ata mi fshi nt`hazer .


huahuahuahu po de jam idhnu perqato spo hy hiq ne forum mo :P hahaha banja si ata kullerat e prishtines " so fer kjo a" hauauuahhuauhahua




> Po ajo ceshtja tjeter e nderrimit te emrave apo si ta quaj..:A



Se ka disa persona si puna e land, qe shajnë vetëm, edhe përjashtohen, pasi përjashtohen regjistrohen me emra te tjerë dhe vazhdojnë ne forum deri sa zbulohen se janë te njëjtit, dhe postimet e emrave te tjerë ju bashkëngjiten personave qe kishin emrin e pare dhe përjashtohen prape.

----------


## Milkway

> Ska problem atehere :P
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Po ajo ceshtja tjeter e nderrimit te emrave apo si ta quaj..:A


1 Antar regjistrohet mbas perjashtimit me nick-a tjere edhe keta nuk jane budallenje edhe e din kush eshte ....edhe mbas afatit te perjashtimit ja kthejne postimet ne emrin tjeter ....qe kjo i bjen kurgjo se ai perseri se perseri ka postu...po ec e bjeri nfije .

----------


## Milkway

> huahuahuahu po de jam idhnu perqato spo hy hiq ne forum mo :P hahaha


Veq na ka marr malli per tyy  :pa dhembe:  ....forumi nga Kosova ka vdek kejt pa ty hahaha

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

o glori ti postimet time numeron me
pse me 5000 postime iken qe ktu
une ehengra nje perjashtim e sme behet vone hic
ketu mi fshijne postimet edhe?
jeta ime nuk eshte forumi as qe .. fare :shkelje syri: 
hahha black te thashe mos ver foto ja tani cte bene :pa dhembe:

----------


## toni007

> o glori ti postimet time numeron me
> pse me 5000 postime iken qe ktu
> une ehengra nje perjashtim e sme behet vone hic
> ketu mi fshijne postimet edhe?
> jeta ime nuk eshte forumi as qe .. fare
> hahha black te thashe mos ver foto ja tani cte bene


opsss filloj lufta e trete boterore
 :Lulja3:

----------


## strange

> Veq na ka marr malli per tyy  ....forumi nga Kosova ka vdek kejt pa ty hahaha


Ka vdek se ai pisi (ishalla sme nin) yllirian ma futi vrejtje na i fshijke postimet edhe ska mo u lodhsha une shkruj aj fshij  :buzeqeshje:  hahaha

----------


## Milkway

> Ka vdek se ai pisi (ishalla sme nin) yllirian ma futi vrejtje na i fshijke postimet edhe ska mo u lodhsha une shkruj aj fshij  hahaha


hahahah...tkhehu se ato e kan hjek  :ngerdheshje:  ...tasht e kem ma lir hahaha  :perqeshje:

----------


## strange

> hahahah...tkhehu se ato e kan hjek  ...tasht e kem ma lir hahaha


mas teje  :buzeqeshje:  ti hape temen se une shkruaj meniher aty  :ngerdheshje: 

kputna tu pi qaj trusit hauhahuahuahuuahuhauha

----------


## gloreta

> o glori ti postimet time numeron me
> pse me 5000 postime iken qe ktu
> une ehengra nje perjashtim e sme behet vone hic
> ketu mi fshijne postimet edhe?
> jeta ime nuk eshte forumi as qe .. fare
> hahha black te thashe mos ver foto ja tani cte bene



E pe Jehone kjo thote gjithnje

No problem  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## i/regjistruar

qenkan mbledhur llapazanet e forumin, dhe po qajne hallet

----------


## toni007

> qenkan mbledhur llapazanet e forumin, dhe po qajne hallet


po ti pse more pjes... :buzeqeshje: apo sa me bo llafe si te tjeret??ahha

----------

